# Places to buy recording gear in Toronto



## CapitalC (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Folks,
Are Long & McQuade and Steves the only game in town as far as checking out recording gear? I've got nothing against them, but something tells me a nice little privately owned shop would be worth checking out as well.....and something tells me one exists, and I just don't know about it. 

Ian


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Hell no! The best place for recording equipment is Saved By Technology! It's what they do.


----------



## CapitalC (Apr 14, 2009)

holy crap! that's down the street from where I work! oh no!

I knew there must be other options.....thanks!

Ian


----------

